
Renewable energy: Not a toy - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21647975-plummeting-prices-are-boosting-renewables-even-subsidies-fall-not-toy
======
ph0rque
I learned something new from that article: "The cost of battery storage, a
vital part of a solar-powered future, has fallen by 60% since 2005..."

